# Rope in the water at Tombstone on Shoshone



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

A commercial raft wrapped on Tombstone Rock in Shoshone today and there is now a throwrope danglin and caught up in the water directly after the rock slot (center line) on the left. Kinda out of play but a swimmer there could definitely get tangled up in it. This was as of noon - 3pm on Monday, September 30, 2019.


----------



## WyBackCountry (Mar 20, 2014)

Blade&Shaft said:


> A commercial raft wrapped on Tombstone Rock in Shoshone today and there is now a throwrope danglin and caught up in the water directly after the rock slot (center line) on the left. Kinda out of play but a swimmer there could definitely get tangled up in it. This was as of noon - 3pm on Monday, September 30, 2019.



Thanks for info...hopefully the commercial company takes responsibility and makes an honest attempt to remove that rope from the water, could be bad news for a swimmer.


----------



## Defiance (Oct 1, 2019)

Good morning.

Thank you, Blade&Shaft, for the quick post regarding the recovery ropes wrapped around Razor Rock at Tombstone. Defiance Rafting went up and cleared the undercut of all ropes yesterday (Sept. 30) late afternoon post-incident. *All swim/kayak lanes are now clear of potential entanglement hazards related to the recovery.*

Thanks again for the alert. And have a safe, awesome play season!

Gregory Cowan

Co-Owner/Operator
Defiance Rafting Company
970.404.3022


----------

